# An Honest Review of the Yuxin Little Magic Square 1 M Black Side



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

This is an epic video detailing the best square one out there that you should totally buy! Check out my video below and totally consider subscribing!


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 7, 2022)

CubeStopCubing said:


> the best square one out there


Strongly disagree


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2022)

CubeStopCubing said:


> This is an epic video


Strongly disagree


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 7, 2022)

CubeStopCubing said:


> consider subscribing!


Strongly disagree


----------



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Strongly disagree


Strongly disagree


----------



## Garf (Aug 7, 2022)

CubeStopCubing said:


> Strongly disagree


Strongly disagree. You should try out the volt, or MGC.


----------



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

Garf said:


> Strongly disagree. You should try out the volt, or MGC.


Ok


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 8, 2022)

CubeStopCubing said:


> best square one out there


Strongly Disagree.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 8, 2022)

CubeStopCubing said:


> Check out my video


Strongly disagree


----------



## GTCubes (Aug 8, 2022)

CubeStopCubing said:


> This is an epic video detailing the best square one out there that you should totally buy! Check out my video below and totally consider subscribing!


I love this sq1 but I wish I had the one with the black side. When I bought it, it was sold out and I'm impatient.


----------



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 8, 2022)

TheSlowCuber said:


> I love this sq1 but I wish I had the one with the black side. When I bought it, it was sold out and I'm impatient.


I totally understand!


----------



## qwr (Aug 9, 2022)

here is some constructive criticism
half the video doesn't tell anything useful and consists of out of focus shots. and you should read from a script because the narration is very choppy. trust me i've tried not using a script and it's difficult unless you have a lot of practice.


----------

